

Business success should not trump creativity: Pandora isn't playing fair - mayneack
http://thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/technology/270817-business-success-should-not-trump-creativity-pandora-isnt-playing-fair

======
mayneack
I'm submitting this because it appears to be in direct opposition to this that
was on the front page of HN a while ago:
[http://blog.pandora.com/pandora/archives/2012/10/pandora-
and...](http://blog.pandora.com/pandora/archives/2012/10/pandora-and-art.html)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4633842>

